# DIY vrt setup



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

Im just about to install my parts kit and I have been going by this guys site does this seem right? 

http://www.turbomirage.com/water.html


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

It looks like they have all the correct parts, but the price for all those parts is'nt really to far from an actual kit. IMO, spraying water into your motor should'nt be messed around with unless you are doing it right. You would'nt want to mess anything up.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Plus they have that kit inbstalled on a DSM motor, if you blow up one of those you can buy another long block for like 100 bucks. Not the same with a VW motor.


----------

